# blutooth, clavier



## npoizot (4 Juin 2010)

hummmm,
j'arrive pas jumeler mon claiver blutooth sur l'ipad...en fait il ne voit rien (ni le clavier, ni la souris)? Il y a une manip particulière?


----------



## iLooo (5 Juin 2010)

Salut,
Es-tu par hasard l'heureux propriétaire d'un clavier en plastique blanc, la génération juste avant les actuels en métal brossé? Tous les forums que j'ai pu trouver précisent que l'iPad ne se synchronise pas avec ces claviers.
L'iPad, ou comment forcer tous les possesseurs de matériel Apple à racheter du matériel neuf!


----------



## Dagui (5 Juin 2010)

Si ton Mac est allumé, il faut que tu déconnecte ton clavier du Mac. Click sur l'icône de Bluetooth dans la barre des tâches, trouve ton clavier, et fait déconnecter. Éventuellement éteinds ton clavier et rallume le. Là ton iPad devrait le reconnaitre. Si le Mac est éteind, ben l'iPad aurait dû détecter ton clavier. Et, effectivement précise la référence de ton clavier. Ce que je te dis là concerne les claviers alu.
Et sinon c'est normal que l'iPad ne détecte pas ta souris, pour Apple il n'y a pas d'utilité à connecter une souris sur un iPad. Mais je crois que la communauté jailbreak en vois une.


----------

